# my old cat Pepi



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

she was the best cat in the world,,,was aged around 14,,,but still brought us plenty of presents i.e. mice,,,birds,,etc.
she used to growl instead of purr which was really funny,,,she used to sleep in the kitchen but some nights she would open the door and sneak upstairs and get under my covers to sleep,,,
i loved her very much and miss her everyday,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh, lovely picture.
We had one exactly the same when I was little.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Ahh, lovely picture.
> We had one exactly the same when I was little.


 i love her white lipstick,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> i love her white lipstick,,,


..........


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> ..........


have you got any pics of your old cat??? might be same one,,,pepi was a stray when we took her in ya see,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> have you got any pics of your old cat??? might be same one,,,pepi was a stray when we took her in ya see,,,


Cant be the same one, we had ours when she was a kitten and the poor girl got killed by one of our dogs when she was about 13 
Such a shame as she was so carefull around the dogs but they caught her off guard one day. 
Have to admit though, ours didnt wear as much lip stick as yours. She wasnt that glamorous 
I'll have a look later and see if I can find a picture of her.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> she was the best cat in the world,,,was aged around 14,,,but still brought us plenty of presents i.e. mice,,,birds,,etc.
> she used to growl instead of purr which was really funny,,,she used to sleep in the kitchen but some nights she would open the door and sneak upstairs and get under my covers to sleep,,,
> i loved her very much and miss her everyday,,,


The missing part never goes away, does it? (Sigh!)  Time isn't a great healer at all - but what time does do is enable you to remember the millions of good things rather than the heartbreak/illness at the end.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> The missing part never goes away, does it? (Sigh!)  Time isn't a great healer at all - but what time does do is enable you to remember the millions of good things rather than the heartbreak/illness at the end.


i agree,, thankyou for yor kind words,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Pepi looked a lovely cat. Pepi will be playing with all the other pets across Rainbow bridge. I agree time isn't a great healer. Remember all the lovely times you had playing with Pepi. Hugs for you.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Each one of our pets have a personality and character of their own that we remember and cherish. We never forget them and unfortunately it never gets any easier when the time comes to say goodbye. 

I get comfort from the terms Rainbow Bridge and run free which I had never heard of before I joined this forum. 

I like Pepi's little white socks.

Sue


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

R.I.P pepi, sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Each one of our pets have a personality and character of their own that we remember and cherish. We never forget them and unfortunately it never gets any easier when the time comes to say goodbye.
> 
> I get comfort from the terms Rainbow Bridge and run free which I had never heard of before I joined this forum.
> 
> ...


thankyou,,, she had white knee high socks on her back legs,,,
god i miss her,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

CANDY said:


> R.I.P pepi, sorry to hear of your loss


thankyou,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry for your sad loss of Pepi,God will take good care of her Smudgey


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww wot a lovely looking cat....its true we never do stop missing them do we every now and again they pop into our thoughts and we remember them and wish they were still here with us


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Sweet One


----------

